# Low End Rods ? What's your opinion?



## SC on the FLY

Looking for opinions on rods under 400 dollars , lots of choices starting to show up , anything out there make you go Wow? Thanks for your opinions


----------



## lemaymiami

I have two TFO rods on my skiff (the model is the Ticr-X) that we've been very pleased with, a nine and a ten - both four piece nine footers... They feel a bit odd when you first pick one up since the butt section is a bit heavier than most make.... That ten weight has taken tarpon up to 80lbs --no problem. Since I'm in commercial service broken rods (never on fish - anglers step on them and other mis-adventures are the usual cause...) are a regular event. The two times I've sent rods back to them the turnaround has been very quick (and compared to high end rods fairly inexpensive...). The only model of TFO I'd avoid is the BVK.... I've heard that there's a lot of breakage with that series (and the one TFO rod that a customer brought with him, a BVK, didn't survive a fight with a small tarpon (under 40lbs....). Hope this helps.


----------



## MariettaMike

SC on the FLY said:


> Looking for opinions on rods under 400 dollars , lots of choices starting to show up , anything out there make you go Wow? Thanks for your opinions


I'm guessing you are asking about "new" mid-range rods, but you can get pre-owned high end rods for under $400 that still have lifetime warranties.....and there are always some classics for under $300 that pop-up all the time...

http://www.kiene.com/forums/showthread.php?36353-NEW-SAGE-RPLXi-8-wt

The technology in the new under $400 rods is the same as old over $600 rods.

may as well buy current technology

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sage-One-7wt-Fly-Rod-/301782569656?hash=item4643a492b8:g:RUYAAOSwo6lWMlYf

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCOTT-S4S-7...900473?hash=item280afaccf9:g:utYAAOSwA4dWMiKC

http://www.ebay.com/itm/G-Loomis-Cr...615796?hash=item54262b29b4:g:IicAAOSw~bFWL-aS


----------



## SC on the FLY

Yes talking about new rods under 400


----------



## CoolRunnings

I was looking for an 8 wt that I could start out with for redfish in the marsh and a trip to Turks and Caicos coming up where im taking a day for bonefishing.

These rods that I strongly considered in the $300-400 price range
Marshfly Journeyman
G Loomis Pro 4x
TFO Mangrove and BVK

All of these rods fit my criteria and I would have been happy with any of them.


----------



## dbach

Been very pleased with the Redington Vapen. The allen Azimuth and Volant also cast very well. All are around 300-320.


----------



## Shadowcast

There are 3 rods from Allen Fly-Fishing that are top notch in the price point you are looking for:
Azimuth $309 extra fast action 
Volant $309 med fast action
Alluvion $209 fast action
They have a "low end" price point but are far from that in quality.


----------



## Backwater

Austin_Boudreaux said:


> I was looking for an 8 wt that I could start out with for redfish in the marsh and a trip to Turks and Caicos coming up where im taking a day for bonefishing.
> 
> These rods that I strongly considered in the $300-400 price range
> Marshfly Journeyman
> G Loomis Pro 4x
> TFO Mangrove and BVK
> 
> All of these rods fit my criteria and I would have been happy with any of them.


I hear TFO is improving resins in the BVK to improve the breakage problems. For me, if I were choosing Mangrove vs BVK, I think the BVK would make a better bonefish rod and the Mangrove would make a better redfish marsh rod. Nevertheless, the BVK keeps getting good reviews from guys on this site and other reviews. Also look at the Redington Predator.

I cut my teeth on Loomis back in the day and were always a good throwing rod, tho I didn't like the 1st series of Crosscurrents. I admit tho, I hadn't spent any time with the Pro 4x.

I'm sure the marshfly and the red truck rods are ok, but I get a little nervous about buying rods from companies new on the playing field.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Austin_Boudreaux said:


> Marshfly Journeyman


Have not heard a single bad thing about this rod.


----------



## pt448

With that budget I would pay close attention to where the rod is made. Not that the Chinese or Koreans can't build a good rod. I just choose to support American workers. I'm looking at rods in the same price range and this is my list in no particular order: Marshfly journeyman, Scott a4 or tidal, sage approach, St. Croix avid, Colton Tradewinds xs. I prefer a more moderate-fast or moderate action rod so that will play in to my final decision. 

Shameless plug: I will soon be posting for sale my St. Croix Legend Elite Saltwater 8 wt. It's brand new, one short lawn casting session. Asking price will be just slightly above your budget. Retail is $490.


----------



## CoolRunnings

I didn't want to go on any further in my original post because I didn't want to take away from what I think the OP's goal is with this thread (down the road comparison pros/cons/why's with "High End Rod" Thread) but a little insight into the decision I made.

I ended up getting a TFO Mangrove. The choice was made based on the fact that I would using this rod 99% of the time in the Louisiana Marsh. This means short to mid-range shots up to 50shft which this rod is great at even for a beginner like myself. It is very forgiving and easy to use for me just starting out. Has a lifetime warranty and I got it used for a great price from a local guy. The distance cast didn't worry me so much for bones because I likely wont be able to make a 100ft cast accurately by the time of the trip and the majority of the fish ill see will be pretty close and require a quick cast, this rod is good at making quick, short range, accurate casts. The guide also provides rods so if a faster action is needed to cut through the wind the option of the guide rod will be available and mine will serve as back up.

Why I didn't go with the others:

1. GLoomis Pro 4x - Was my first choice and had one on order through a local GLoomis dealer. However I spent 3 months waiting and it never came in. Some issues with the GLoomis Rep and getting the rod to the store. Never found out the exact reason but I couldn't wait around any longer for a rod when I needed to start practicing casting for end of year bone trip.

2. TFO BVK- By all accounts a great casting rod. I felt like I needed more lifting power rather than distance for bigger redfish/drum in the marsh. Breakage issues did not scare me away, if the rod is used properly while fighting this rod will not break. Even if it does break than it still is covered by warranty.

3. Marshfly Journeyman - I really like this rod and want to get one in the future. Whether its a 6 or 10 wt if I go up or down in size or perhaps another 8 wt. if I like it better than the mangrove. One of the owners pm'd me on here and offered to let me try one out for a deposit. I like that they are made in the Gulf Coast by people who fish the Gulf Coast. I didn't give it a try due to the fact that I felt I was on a time crunch and needed a rod ASAP after waiting around for a no show rod that I had on order from a local store.


----------



## Backwater

Austin_Boudreaux said:


> I didn't want to go on any further in my original post because I didn't want to take away from what I think the OP's goal is with this thread (down the road comparison pros/cons/why's with "High End Rod" Thread) but a little insight into the decision I made.
> 
> I ended up getting a TFO Mangrove. The choice was made based on the fact that I would using this rod 99% of the time in the Louisiana Marsh. This means short to mid-range shots up to 50shft which this rod is great at even for a beginner like myself. It is very forgiving and easy to use for me just starting out. Has a lifetime warranty and I got it used for a great price from a local guy. The distance cast didn't worry me so much for bones because I likely wont be able to make a 100ft cast accurately by the time of the trip and the majority of the fish ill see will be pretty close and require a quick cast, this rod is good at making quick, short range, accurate casts. The guide also provides rods so if a faster action is needed to cut through the wind the option of the guide rod will be available and mine will serve as back up.
> 
> Why I didn't go with the others:
> 
> 1. GLoomis Pro 4x - Was my first choice and had one on order through a local GLoomis dealer. However I spent 3 months waiting and it never came in. Some issues with the GLoomis Rep and getting the rod to the store. Never found out the exact reason but I couldn't wait around any longer for a rod when I needed to start practicing casting for end of year bone trip.
> 
> 2. TFO BVK- By all accounts a great casting rod. I felt like I needed more lifting power rather than distance for bigger redfish/drum in the marsh. Breakage issues did not scare me away, if the rod is used properly while fighting this rod will not break. Even if it does break than it still is covered by warranty.
> 
> 3. Marshfly Journeyman - I really like this rod and want to get one in the future. Whether its a 6 or 10 wt if I go up or down in size or perhaps another 8 wt. if I like it better than the mangrove. One of the owners pm'd me on here and offered to let me try one out for a deposit. I like that they are made in the Gulf Coast by people who fish the Gulf Coast. I didn't give it a try due to the fact that I felt I was on a time crunch and needed a rod ASAP after waiting around for a no show rod that I had on order from a local store.



Good choice! Nobody should ever worry about throwing 100ft to bones and even the masters of that cast (very few of those around) has a hard time making a gentle enough presentation at that distance to not spoke the fish. If you can throw a 40 to 60ft cast properly with a light presentation with that mangrove, that's all you should need. Just learn to throw tight loops with that rod and learn how to throw in different winds and you'll have no problems. 

I actually like that rod in a 10wt and it throws very nice and easy. In a 10wt., I prefer throwing a moderate fast with a more progressive taper rod like that as opposed to an ultra fast rod that can feel like a broomstick with that heavy line after about 30 mins of casting. So it's just easier to cast it all day long. So it might be the rod to add going up.


----------



## 60hertz

I almost hate to say it, but I love my Horvis Clearwater 8 wt combo - I did upgrade the line to Horvis Redfish 8wt line. 

I fish almost exclusively in the Escambia Marsh in Pensacola, sometimes casting short and sometimes casting long. It does it all and I use it more than any of my other setups.


----------



## sjm1580

Had the opportunity to fish in Cuba with George Anderson, crazy old guy that knows more about rods than most anyone out there (especially most of the hyped big names of our sport). Read his 8 weight shootout report. It was done in 2014, but is a very comprehensive breakdown of most current rods out there. Pay special attention to his ranking of the TFO BVK.

http://www.yellowstoneangler.com/ge...pal-best-saltwater-fly-rod-fly-rod-comparison


----------



## ifsteve

Just remember that there are new rod makers coming out all the time. And they may well make good products. But will they still be around 3, 5, 10 years down the road. Was reading a thread on the spey page forums the other day. Guy had a "great rod" but he broke the tip. They no longer make that rod. They no longer have any spare tips. They DO NOT replace a broken rod with the current similar model. So much for that warranty. 

So get what you think works best for you and is the best deal for the money. Just recognize that there is a risk with these new small companies.


----------



## bananabob

Redington and TFO both have great warranty service. I've had all of Redingtons top rods except the Predator and now have a Vapen that replaced a CPX. But the CPS is still my favorite and trying to find one now. If anybody has an 8wt sitting around let know.


----------



## Backwater

sjm1580 said:


> Had the opportunity to fish in Cuba with George Anderson, crazy old guy that knows more about rods than most anyone out there (especially most of the hyped big names of our sport). Read his 8 weight shootout report. It was done in 2014, but is a very comprehensive breakdown of most current rods out there. Pay special attention to his ranking of the TFO BVK.
> 
> http://www.yellowstoneangler.com/ge...pal-best-saltwater-fly-rod-fly-rod-comparison


sjm1580, we just had a conversation on the current thread High End Rods.... Read it. Sponsorship, testing consistency and technical casting ability of each person to properly evaluate the slight nuances of each rod, is what's in question there. Just saying.


----------



## SemperFiSH

I got a TFO Professional Series combo for a steal from a guy that runs a pawn shop that I go to church with. I bought this for my son. I have mostly Orvis... Couple Helios, Access and a couple T3's. I also have Loomis cross current. I used my sons Rod on a recent trip for peacocks and was shocked at how much I liked it. It is a 5 wt. but have no problem throwing up to #2 clousers etc. It has changed my opinion on the TFO's.


----------



## sjm1580

Backwater said:


> sjm1580, we just had a conversation on the current thread High End Rods.... Read it. Sponsorship, testing consistency and technical casting ability of each person to properly evaluate the slight nuances of each rod, is what's in question there. Just saying.


Just Saying, If you know anything about George Anderson, not speaking his mind is something you won't have to worry about. He sells em all and he will give you the straight skinny on em all and hold nothing back. Great source of information, if you can't try em all in person. He's been in the business for 50 years and if you want the straight dope call him at his shop in Livingston. 70 + years old and is as good of a fisherman and caster as anyone.


----------



## Backwater

sjm1580 said:


> Just Saying, If you know anything about George Anderson, not speaking his mind is something you won't have to worry about. He sells em all and he will give you the straight skinny on em all and hold nothing back. Great source of information, if you can't try em all in person. He's been in the business for 50 years and if you want the straight dope call him at his shop in Livingston. 70 + years old and is as good of a fisherman and caster as anyone.


I'm sure he is and give him all due respect!


----------



## pjordan

TFO Pro, Mangrove or TicrX. That's how I roll by choice. I don't feel like I'm getting $400 more rod with a sage, orvis, scott or winston. Just my two cents


----------



## crboggs

Impressed with the Redington Predator 6wt I picked up used.


----------



## scissorhands

ifsteve said:


> Just remember that there are new rod makers coming out all the time. And they may well make good products. But will they still be around 3, 5, 10 years down the road. Was reading a thread on the spey page forums the other day. Guy had a "great rod" but he broke the tip. They no longer make that rod. They no longer have any spare tips. They DO NOT replace a broken rod with the current similar model. So much for that warranty.
> 
> So get what you think works best for you and is the best deal for the money. Just recognize that there is a risk with these new small companies.


I'm one of the small guys but that besides the point. Big and small companies fold everyday, you just never know. Buy what ya want and like.


----------



## ifsteve

Hey I wish you the best and hope you are around a long time. But the fact is that Sage, Orvis, Winston, Loomis, TFO and some others probably should include Redington, have a proven long term record. Sure they could fold tomorrow. Yes it does happen. But the fact is also that something like 50% of new startups fail. I will put my money on a company with a long track record.


----------



## SC on the FLY

want to say thanks for all the responses, havent cast the vapen or predator from redington yet but want to , but cast the impact,bvk,ticrx,and the mangrove from tfo in an 8wt, liked the impact for a close to mid range redfish or whatever rod, the bvk felt a little clunky, heard the 10 and 12 wts are nice, the ticrx was my second favorite but couldnt push the cast too hard without getting a tailer, the mangrove was my least favorite , it had some crazy tip wobble going on , but the rods for the money were pretty nice


----------



## paint it black

Of the rods you mentioned, the BVK is the one I would lean more toward. Even though I think it lacks a lot of power.


----------



## coconutgroves

Never thrown a BVK, but very impressed with the Mangrove for a reds and bass rod. They make it in a 12, but don't think it is stout enough for that level of the game. In regards to tip wobble or bounce, that does depend on the line and the fly. I didn't notice any on floating line when I fished the Mangrove.

You can get a $750 rod for $400 if you watch ebay and the classifieds close enough. Might be used, but most makers honor the warranty regardless of who sends it in.


----------



## paint it black

I have thrown the Mangrove in the 8 and 10wts. I absolutely love it in a 10wt, don't really care for it in the 8wt.


----------



## Backwater

paint it black said:


> I have thrown the Mangrove in the 8 and 10wts. I absolutely love it in a 10wt, don't really care for it in the 8wt.


 X2!


----------



## Backwater

coconutgroves said:


> Never thrown a BVK, but very impressed with the Mangrove for a reds and bass rod. They make it in a 12, but don't think it is stout enough for that level of the game. In regards to tip wobble or bounce, that does depend on the line and the fly. I didn't notice any on floating line when I fished the Mangrove.
> 
> You can get a $750 rod for $400 if you watch ebay and the classifieds close enough. Might be used, but most makers honor the warranty regardless of who sends it in.


You might like the Mangrove in a 12wt since you like a more progressive rod anyways like the Winstons, unless you find something nice and high end, used. Hey, we know you're a bit of a gear queer! lol JK!


----------



## crboggs

crboggs said:


> Impressed with the Redington Predator 6wt I picked up used.


Spent a good amount of time in the backwaters today, throwing gurglers against the mangrove edges and this rod really shined with the Airflo Ridge Clear line I have on there. 

Very, very happy with it in that scenario. The NRX 8wt stayed dry today...I just threw the Predator 6wt all day.


----------



## Backwater

crboggs said:


> Spent a good amount of time in the backwaters today, throwing gurglers against the mangrove edges and this rod really shined with the Airflo Ridge Clear line I have on there.
> 
> Very, very happy with it in that scenario. The NRX 8wt stayed dry today...I just threw the Predator 6wt all day.


I love a 6wt day!!!


----------



## FlatsBoss

Backwater said:


> I love a 6wt day!!!


I have a BVK in 9wt that I use in the surf. It really bombs the line a long way down the trough. I find it a little stiff for short casts.


----------



## Backwater

HighLife said:


> I have a BVK in 9wt that I use in the surf. It really bombs the line a long way down the trough. I find it a little stiff for short casts.


Yes I've thrown/ fished with a 9wt BVK. It's a cannon! 

Remember, not all rods are suited for all situations, but their might be a way to getting more of a wider use out of it.

What line are you using? You might want to learn how to throw short with that rod. It may take a different technique than you are using. What area do you live in?


----------



## FlatsBoss

Backwater said:


> Yes I've thrown/ fished with a 9wt BVK. It's a cannon!
> 
> Remember, not all rods are suited for all situations, but their might be a way to getting more of a wider use out of it.
> 
> What line are you using? You might want to learn how to throw short with that rod. It may take a different technique than you are using. What area do you live in?


I use several lines depending on the situation. As expected, the lines that throw the bombs are the Bermuda Short and the Rio Outbound Short. The forward tapers are fat and aggressive. One line that gives me a bit more finesse is the Triangle taper intermediate clear.

I'm practicing on the shorter throw by allowing the rod a chance to load up a little more before releasing. I'm getting a little better 

I'm in Boynton Beach.


----------



## Backwater

FlatsBoss said:


> I use several lines depending on the situation. As expected, the lines that throw the bombs are the Bermuda Short and the Rio Outbound Short. The forward tapers are fat and aggressive. One line that gives me a bit more finesse is the Triangle taper intermediate clear.
> 
> I'm practicing on the shorter throw by allowing the rod a chance to load up a little more before releasing. I'm getting a little better
> 
> I'm in Boynton Beach.


Here's what I do.

Start out with more line out of the rod tip. With all the slack taken out of the line, start out slowly lifting the rod up where the water tension on the line will help to pre-load the rod (no ripping the line off the water). As the line slowly comes up off the water, it will pull the fly to the top and then you're just merely popping the fly off the water. As the line heads to your rear loop, allow a little line to shoot back. Make shorter forward casting stroke and put a little more flick on your thumb when you come to a short forward stop. Most of my short casts I make are with no false cast. Again, just pick it up slowly, let it unroll back, Shoot a smig of line out behind you, come forward and make a short stoke forward, stopping the rod short with a good flick at the stop and then drift forward rod forward as you shoot it back out.

Also, a lot of folks forget about roll casting. That it one of the easiest ways to effectively make short casts with.

Good luck


----------



## FlatsBoss

Backwater said:


> Here's what I do.
> 
> Start out with more line out of the rod tip. With all the slack taken out of the line, start out slowly lifting the rod up where the water tension on the line will help to pre-load the rod (no ripping the line off the water). As the line slowly comes up off the water, it will pull the fly to the top and then you're just merely popping the fly off the water. As the line heads to your rear loop, allow a little line to shoot back. Make shorter forward casting stroke and put a little more flick on your thumb when you come to a short forward stop. Most of my short casts I make are with no false cast. Again, just pick it up slowly, let it unroll back, Shoot a smig of line out behind you, come forward and make a short stoke forward, stopping the rod short with a good flick at the stop and then drift forward rod forward as you shoot it back out.
> 
> Also, a lot of folks forget about roll casting. That it one of the easiest ways to effectively make short casts with.
> 
> Good luck


That is a great technique. I will give it a try, next trip out on the water, and report back. 

Thanks again,
Chris


----------



## jsnipes

Read a pretty rave review of the cheap new Echo's...sounds like a great 1st rod. Can't seem to find the link again now but would be curious to cast one


----------



## trekker

I would avoid Redington. Way better options at the Redington price point.


----------



## AfterHours2

trekker said:


> I would avoid Redington. Way better options at the Redington price point.


I've heard some decent reviews on the Vapen. Just curious on the negatives of this model?


----------



## Backwater

trekker said:


> I would avoid Redington. Way better options at the Redington price point.


X2 with Afterhours2! What Redington rods do you have experience with to form that opinion and what rods are you comparing it to?


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

AfterHours2 said:


> I've heard some decent reviews on the Vapen. Just curious on the negatives of this model?


The Vapen is considered a all water rod and it lacks a little in lifting power. It's a nice casting rod and I can't complain considering the $230 price online. I use my 8wt in the ENP and so far it handles bigger fish without any problems and the ugly grip really grows on you. I even bought another in a 10wt, but I can't say if I like it yet because I can't seem to put the 8wt down.


----------



## Backwater

RunningOnEmpty said:


> The Vapen is considered a all water rod and it lacks a little in lifting power. It's a nice casting rod and I can't complain considering the $230 price online. I use my 8wt in the ENP and so far it handles bigger fish without any problems and the ugly grip really grows on you. I even bought another in a 10wt, but I can't say if I like it yet because I can't seem to put the 8wt down.


That's what people say about the BVK (lifting power), though it seems to be a good rod for the $$ and I didn't see any problems with that issue with the 9wt., as long as you take care of it and know how to fight fish. I threw a demo 8wt golf grip Vapen this summer in a sterile environment and it seemed to throw ok, but don't know how it acts in real world conditions. I owned a 6wt Vapen Saltwater cork grip and it threw just fine, but not quite as good as the sweetheart 6wt it replaced. But one day I'd like to chunk some clunky flies with a 8, 9 & 10 Vapen black golf grip (not a fan of red) and see how they behave out on the water and with fish to really get a good feel of them.

Curious, what area do you live?


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

Backwater said:


> That's what people say about the BVK (lifting power), though it seems to be a good rod for the $$ and I didn't see any problems with that issue with the 9wt., as long as you take care of it and know how to fight fish. I threw a demo 8wt golf grip Vapen this summer in a sterile environment and it seemed to throw ok, but don't know how it acts in real world conditions. I owned a 6wt Vapen Saltwater cork grip and it threw just fine, but not quite as good as the sweetheart 6wt it replaced. But one day I'd like to chunk some clunky flies with a 8, 9 & 10 Vapen black golf grip (not a fan of red) and see how they behave out on the water and with fish to really get a good feel of them.
> 
> Curious, what area do you live?


Naples. I use the butt section when pulling Snook out of mangroves with the vapen and so far my biggest is a 32". I lost one that day that was probably around 40" and it wasn't because of the rod. My leader butt section broke off clean 2' down from the nail knot? I'm finding that line selection plays a huge role in how a rod feels! If I tried my Vapen for the first time with just any line my opinion might be completely different.


----------



## AfterHours2

I just picked up a 8wt cork Vapen off eBay for $100. I wanted to try a faster Rod anyways..


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

$100 is awesome! What line are you going to use? 


AfterHours2 said:


> I just picked up a 8wt cork Vapen off eBay for $100. I wanted to try a faster Rod anyways..


For $100 you can't go wrong! The rod doesn't have a serial # so you still get the lifetime warranty.


----------



## AfterHours2

RunningOnEmpty said:


> $100 is awesome! What line are you going to use?
> 
> For $100 you can't go wrong! The rod doesn't have a serial # so you still get the lifetime warranty.


I have a reel spooled with the bonefish quick shooter and one with rio red in 8's. My Rod I have it on is a older slower Sage, but I've gotten accustomed to it lately. Figured for the price, I couldn't go wrong..


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

AfterHours2 said:


> I have a reel spooled with the bonefish quick shooter and one with rio red in 8's. My Rod I have it on is a older slower Sage, but I've gotten accustomed to it lately. Figured for the price, I couldn't go wrong..


I want to try the quick shooter next or maybe the general purpose.


----------



## Backwater

AfterHours2 said:


> I just picked up a 8wt cork Vapen off eBay for $100. I wanted to try a faster Rod anyways..


Dude, you stole that rod! I'm curious to see how that line fares on that rod.


----------



## paint it black

On several occasions, I have found the Vapen rods on clearance at Bass Pro in Dania Beach (Ft. Lauderdale), for $60 a rod. I've only found 8-10wt's, but at that price point you can't go wrong. 

I have never been a huge fan of Redington rods, but I did use their red.fly2 reel for quite a bit and caught many quality fish on it including bones. For an affordable reel, it did a hell of a job. I actually just found it in my closet a couple weeks ago. It's going in my collection as my first reel that really did me well.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

paint it black said:


> On several occasions, I have found the Vapen rods on clearance at Bass Pro in Dania Beach (Ft. Lauderdale), for $60 a rod. I've only found 8-10wt's, but at that price point you can't go wrong.
> 
> I have never been a huge fan of Redington rods, but I did use their red.fly2 reel for quite a bit and caught many quality fish on it including bones. For an affordable reel, it did a hell of a job. I actually just found it in my closet a couple weeks ago. It's going in my collection as my first reel that really did me well.


Vapen rods for $60!?


----------



## Backwater

RunningOnEmpty said:


> Vapen rods for $60!?


Doubt it, they are still at the top of their rods and retails for $299 for the cork and $349 for the golf grip!

Eric might be referring to their starter rods.


----------



## paint it black

It was the ugly red grip ones.


----------



## Backwater

paint it black said:


> It was the ugly red grip ones.


I knew one of the biggest dealers in Florida for Redington before Bass Pro picked them up who told me that his dealer pricing was 50% off retail. If Bass Pro was going to blow out anything, I would suspect the they would at least recoup their cost, less shipping cost back to the mfg plus handling fee. So maybe it was $160+ ?? Otherwise, why wouldn't they send it back or to one of their other locations?

http://www.basspro.com/Redington-Vapen-Red-Fly-Rod-with-Tube/product/1309130621347/

Btw, back in the day, long before Far Bank in Bainbridge Island and Orvis owned them, they made a few very decent rods, 3 of which I still own. I have a 9wt & 12wt DFR's (retailed for $500 back 18yrs ago) and a 8wt NTi (retailed for $700 back 15yrs ago). All of which are very nice casting rods and work horses that I wouldn't part with. I also have a Brakewater 11/12wt reel on the 12 DFR that is bulletproof and can put the brakes on a big greyhounding ocean fish! So I keep that as well.

About 70% of what they sold was entry level rods like the Red Fly that got a lot of people started into fly fishing, like you . I guess when Far Bank picked them up, they cut out thier high end rods and reels so they wouldn't compete with Sage and just keep them for mid point to entry level rods and reels (which they sell most of. They just also canned their mid point reels so reel pricing only goes to $169.

Yes I too hated the Red color, as did many others, so they came out with the black version and also kept the cork style. But I guess there is something to that golf grip, which I can see. But I may never know.

http://www.hatchmag.com/articles/review-redington-vapen-red-fly-rod/7711015

At this point, I still think the Vapen and the Predator are great mid point rods for the money. The Behemoth is a good price point reel too, for what it is.

Maybe you can cast them one day and compare them to your Marshfly and give us a review. Which leads me to one other point for someone out there in virtual land. I would like to see someone one day give a thorough review and comparison on mid price point rods.


----------



## Riverrambler

I have 6 TFO rods ranging from a 3wt to a 9wt. I have both a BVK & Mangrove 8wts. The BVK cast better than the mangrove. My son put his knee on the mangrove & broke it at the second ferrel. Sent it back to TFO w/ $35 & they sent me a new section. My dad fishes St. Croix rods. I've fished his rod, it has a better finish & is USA made but, I don't think it cast any better. W/ TFO's price & waranty there are hard to beat IMO.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

paint it black said:


> I have thrown the Mangrove in the 8 and 10wts. I absolutely love it in a 10wt, don't really care for it in the 8wt.





Backwater said:


> X2!


x3.


----------



## Foreverglades93

TFO lefty kreh is a great rod for the money. I however now have a sage approach 8wt and love it. Sage approach is in the $300 range and the TFO should be about $170. There is a noticeable difference in the two rods. You have to find the type of rod you like, everyone will have their own opinion.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

AfterHours2 said:


> I have a reel spooled with the bonefish quick shooter and one with rio red in 8's. My Rod I have it on is a older slower Sage, but I've gotten accustomed to it lately. Figured for the price, I couldn't go wrong..


Did you fish it yet?


----------



## AfterHours2

RunningOnEmpty said:


> Did you fish it yet?


Yes, actually I did again earlier today. Little windy but I found a few protected spots. I actually went back to the standard Rio Redfish line, and it matches well with the rod. From the first day I used the Bonefish Quikshooter, I was not overly impressed. I actually had the opposite effect, better distance and crappy short shooting results. Go figure.. Overall, the Vapen is a very user friendly rod once the right line is used. The Quikshooter almost still seemed too heavy of a line, but the Redfish line cast like a dream. I'm very happy overall with the performance..


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

AfterHours2 said:


> Yes, actually I did again earlier today. Little windy but I found a few protected spots. I actually went back to the standard Rio Redfish line, and it matches well with the rod. From the first day I used the Bonefish Quikshooter, I was not overly impressed. I actually had the opposite effect, better distance and crappy short shooting results. Go figure.. Overall, the Vapen is a very user friendly rod once the right line is used. The Quikshooter almost still seemed too heavy of a line, but the Redfish line cast like a dream. I'm very happy overall with the performance..


I tried the Rio outbound short today and it didn't go too well. That line is heavy!


----------



## ifsteve

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I tried the Rio outbound short today and it didn't go too well. *That line is heavy!*


Ya think.......lol


----------



## crboggs

Broke my Redington Predator 6wt casting gurglers in the wind on Sunday.

Apparently the connection between the first and second sections of the rod slipped and when I hauled on my forward cast the male ferrule shattered about 1" down from the tip.

Now I get to see how Redington handles their warranty stuff...


----------



## Backwater

crboggs said:


> Broke my Redington Predator 6wt casting gurglers in the wind on Sunday.
> 
> Apparently the connection between the first and second sections of the rod slipped and when I hauled on my forward cast the male ferrule shattered about 1" down from the tip.
> 
> Now I get to see how Redington handles their warranty stuff...



Chris, 2 things.....

6wt + gurglers + wind = no good! 

Unless the gurglers are tied very small, if it's tied for saltwater fish on say a #1+ long shank size hook , then it's normally too bulky of a fly to throw on a 6wt. Also trying to throw that fly in the wind, you are over compensating in your hauling and your shooting, especially trying to carry too much line. So if in the past you clinked that rod somewhere with that gurgler or a clouser, or tapped it on the gunnel (whatever), then the over stressing of the rod at that point will find that ding and thereby cause a breakage. Materials around the ferrules are, by nature, built up. So I'm assuming something happened there at that spot at some point to cause it to break when the rod was stressed.

Nevertheless, that's where good warranties come into play and Redington has a good one. Call them 1st and get a point of contact there and get a warr claim # and send it on into Bainbridge. They'll take care of you. At one point, there was no better warranty I knew of than Redington's. NONE! ( I can tell you stories! Ha! ) But since they're owned now by the mothership, they follow normal rules and protocols.

Good luck! 

Ted


----------



## bjtripp83

www.steepandcheap.com
www.sierratradingpost.com


----------



## crboggs

Backwater said:


> 6wt + gurglers + wind = no good!


Yeah...I know...we found a protected cove that looked extremely snooky so I put the 8wt down and picked up the 6wt. Ah well...

It actually broke on the inside ferrule rather than the outside one...part of the rod that should never be exposed to dings or etc...


----------

